# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  An extremely simple Hangman Example

## formlesstree4

Well I was bored one day, and I decided to add on to the already millions of Hangman demo's that are out there.

This is not the best coded demo out there, but it gets the job done quickly and usually painlessly.

It's free for anyone to use, if you do use it I ask that you give me some credits.
All the code is in one file (MainForm.vb), a settings form (settings.vb), uses 5 pictureboxes, auto fills in certain characters that the form doesn't accept (such as quotes, commas, dashes, ampersand [The & symbol]), and even comes with a giant wordlist built into it.


Here are several download links (since the project is to large to attach)
Mediafire
Rapid-Share
Megaupload

The Megaupload one is rather...peculiar as to working sometimes, so it might or might not work. If it says it's temporarily unavailable, just try again at a different time.

Any questions, comments, or criticism may be posted and is welcomed.

EDIT: In the event that the links all go down, I have archived the source code on my GitHub here.

----------


## dcrew

I find that i think this could get Very useful, Let's just hope you put the..



```
'information in the projects for newbies
```

----------


## formlesstree4

Last I remember, I commented this quite heavily, including XML IntelliSense comments on most subs.

----------

